# Rufus hussey slingshot?



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone have a Rufus hussey slingshot they would wanna sell or trade I really want one!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

SO DO I!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone see the movie "the red violin"? Somewhere there is that one hussey fork he used on the Johnny Carson show.... would love to follow the history of that fork.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I thought with these replies I was gonna have to get my wallet! But sadly no;( haha.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that almost every old timer on the Forum and not a few younger guys would be willing to part with a good chunk of change to acquire a genuine Hussey original. I know I would.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

They rarely come up on ebay, 2 in the last 3 months both went for over a hundred...


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

_ok, this probably won't go over well with some, __buuuuuut, as much as I like my primitive bows and such if I'm going to be spending over $100.00 it's going to be for a "_SSR Ranger Survival slingshot" I know I know, but thats just to cool in my eyes.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

well it's all in what you want, to many people a Hussey slingshot is a piece of history, a symbol can't really put a price on that.... if you look at it practically all it is, is a forked stick.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

harpersgrace, I hear ya, it would feel cool to have one in your hand knowing who made it -


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

So how would we know a real Rufus Hussey bean shooter? I understood he did not sign most. I would love to have one also.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good question. Blue Skeen has one that was personally given to him by Rufus when Blue visited him-it is not signed and Blue said there were others there that weren't. I know that for almost 90% of them he used Dogwood. That is a good thing to know to help with authenticity. Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

*If it's not signed you are pretty much going to have to go on faith, his forks were pretty simple, you could compare it to known examples but there really is no way to say for sure...fortunately he signed a huge number of them...unfortunately they dont come up for sale very often..*


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's a thought. Genuine Hussey slingshots are hard to find, difficult if not impossible to verify, and expensive. Many casual collectors, and I am one, aren't really all that concerned about a particular piece's authenticity. I can't afford to collect rare items. A few in my collection are copies, either made by me or by others, of well-known makers' work. I doubt any of them will ever be mistaken for the real thing. I have long planned to add a Hussey model, but haven't yet found the right fork; dogwood and maple are impossible to find in Panama. I would be willing to pay for a Hussey clone, either a fork or a completed slingshot. This looks like a good, if limited, business opportunity for someone who would like to build faithful reproductions.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I see someone is already doing that. I found several Hussey copies on eBay. I won't divulge who is doing it, but you know who you are and I think it would be a great idea for you to advertise a model now and then in the Classified section.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I would like to have one to because that's how i got into slingshots is by watching a Rufus film on you tube!







I've watched it thousand times!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was also inspired after seeing his skill with a simple treefork. Its exciting to realize the shooting potential of a slingshot.


----------



## Dwilk (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a Rufus hussey product I found last night it's about 3 inches long looks like rubber band straps it has a signature a serial code of 12xxx and a heart in quotations can anyone tell me is this real? And if so any offers?


----------



## Dwilk (Jan 24, 2012)

Well I know it's real I live in nc my father and grandfather were well known agriculture news men I just didn't know much about it til I started searching this forum


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I see someone is already doing that. I found several Hussey copies on eBay. I won't divulge who is doing it, but you know who you are and I think it would be a great idea for you to advertise a model now and then in the Classified section.


Yes, this annonymous Beanshooter maker does brilliant work! One that was actually touched by the hand of Rufus won't make you a better shooter.
For car guys: it's like having a Caterham 7 instead of a Lotus 7, not the "real" thing but the same in all the improtant ways and better in many. And more useable.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dwilk said:


> Well I know it's real I live in nc my father and grandfather were well known agriculture news men I just didn't know much about it til I started searching this forum


post a pic, that would help bunches. Ruffus made small slingshots for expectant babies that may be what you have.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

M_J said:


> I see someone is already doing that. I found several Hussey copies on eBay. I won't divulge who is doing it, but you know who you are and I think it would be a great idea for you to advertise a model now and then in the Classified section.


Yes, this annonymous Beanshooter maker does brilliant work! One that was actually touched by the hand of Rufus won't make you a better shooter.
For car guys: it's like having a Caterham 7 instead of a Lotus 7, not the "real" thing but the same in all the improtant ways and better in many. And more useable.
[/quote]

Yeah, but it's just the fact of having a prize like that that was used by a legend!


----------



## bandit12 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have one somewhere at my homeplace. After 15 min of looking this afternoon...my folks are hoarders  If I ever do find it...I will post pics.


----------

